# nortel equipment



## mcasey (Oct 17, 2012)

I have bought a used nortel equipment for my personal work and i am satisfied with the product. It is damn good. Visit this link.

-------------------------------www.com/product


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 17, 2012)

You have been flagged by a member because you put a link in your signature that has nothing to do with the theme of this forum. Please remove it.

You've made 2 posts and both have had something to do with Nortel. If you want to contribute to the precious metals knowledge of the forum, that's fine. If not and you have an ulterior motive, you'll likely be banned.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 19, 2012)

Three out of his four posts have spam attached.
I propose his removal from the forum.

Jim


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 19, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Three out of his four posts have spam attached.
> I propose his removal from the forum.
> 
> Jim



+1


----------



## butcher (Dec 19, 2012)

mcasey,
The links in your posts are beginning to be reported as spamming the board, I think some of the links do look helpful, but spamming is against the policy of the forum, if you feel these links can help members with recovery or refining or safety posting them is fine if your goal is not just advertising a product or service, or Spam, if you have something to sell, or advertise a service related to precious metals post it in the for sale section.


Normally when someone comes here spamming we just ban them and remove their posts, I did not do that with you and your posts because the link I looked at which you posted did gave me doubt, that you may just be here to Spam the board, so remove the Spam from your posts, to be able to remain a contributing member of this group.

I will also post this message on the threads with the Spam in your posts.


Reconsidering after seein this post, and his refusal to spam after being warned, he is banned.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 19, 2012)

I may be wrong but I think there's been a misunderstanding concerning mcasey's posts. If you look at any signature, you'll see a line with the signature underneath it, like this:

__________________________
(signature)

That's the way it's automatically formated. However, if you click edit, you don't see the line or the signature in the edit box.

On all of his posts, there was a line and a link below it. In each, he deleted the link after getting all that guff, but left the line. On all his posts, I clicked on edit and the line appeared in the edit box. In other words, those lines and links in his posts were not part of his signature. I think the lines and links were added as part of his posts, but were assumed by everyone to be his signature. It was just his way of adding a link. Each link was different. Is he really associated with all 3 of those companies or did he just add those links as part of his posts?

I may be wrong about this but, if I'm right, we owe the guy an apology.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 19, 2012)

My bet is still on spammer. Does this make sense;

"I have bought a used nortel equipment for my personal work and i am satisfied with the product. It is damn good. Visit this link."

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 20, 2012)

A typical spammer doesn't work for only one company. If he has an account on a forum he will use it for various companies. Looking through his postings I get a feeling that when he gets a job he then looks for a suitable discussion thread to plant his links.
None of his postings have added anything to the discussion and he has posted several spam links. I vote for spammer and banning.

/Göran


----------



## butcher (Dec 21, 2012)

He had the line (he must have drawn it in) but it was not a signature line as I was able to edit the web link below the line.
Out of four post 3 of them had what looked to be advertisements or links to web sites, not directly related to refining, at first I had my doubts, till I seen he had already been warned here, and continued to advertise.


----------

